# esto es lo que me dio mis diez hijos



## TunS

Hola a todos:

Estoy mirando la pelicula 'Apocalypto' con subtítulos pero, creo que he encontrado un error, ¿me pueden aclarar?

Un hombre le dice al otro:
"esto es lo que me dio mis diez hijos"

Pienso que se debe usar "dieron" en lugar de "dio"... ya que el verbo refiere a los "diez hijos". No estoy seguro .

Gracia de antemano.


----------



## mentayflor

Exacto, se debería decir: esto es lo que ellos me dieron, el aticulo tiene que concordar con el verbo y el adjetivo siempre. Saludos


----------



## TunS

Muchas gracias Mentayflor, te lo agradezco.


----------



## Sköll

The English version is: This is what gave me my ten children.
'mis diez hijos' is the object of the verb, not the subject of the sentence.


----------



## TunS

Ahh, I see now, that makes sense! So it is correct then, thanks Sköll.


----------



## inib

Sköll said:


> The English version is: This is what gave me my ten children.
> 'mis diez hijos' is the object of the verb, not the subject of the sentence.


 Hello again, sköll. I too, was wondering about the possibility of "my 10 children", being the object, but wouldn't the Spanish then say "Esto es lo que me dio a mis diez hijos"?


----------



## Sköll

I looked up the English version, so there is no doubt that it is in fact the object of the verb. As how to say it, I'm not quite sure. Either way there is some ambiguity. This happens with most verbs when both objects are people (introducing someone to someone, throwing someone to someone, etc). When you put that 'a' it is not clear who is the direct object object and who is the indirect object. My guess is that the person who wrote the subtitle felt that by removing that 'a', the sentence becomes easier to understand. But then it introduces the possibility that it can be the subject of the sentence.

As for introducing someone to someone, the DPD says:

«_El director presentó el profesor a los alumnos;_ si el complemento directo es un nombre propio, debe mantenerse la preposición: _Presentó a Luis a los alumnos_.»


----------



## inib

Thanks for the explanation and the example. It's very clear now. I must start reading a chunk of the dpd every night!


----------



## TunS

Thanks everyone for contributing. I should have given more context, the older man gave the younger, and apparently sterile, other man some object which supposedly cures infertility (or along those lines), so "esto" refers to the "object"... apologies, I'm only realising now. 

By the way, what's "the DPD"?


----------



## mentayflor

Ah, sorry Tuns, it has other meaning then.

The object (esto) gave him his three children
Esto (el objeto) le dió a él, sus tres hijos. Donde dió es el verbo y a es la preposición.
Regards


----------



## Pinairun

Esto (subject)
me (IO)
dio (verb)
mis diez hijos (DO)


----------



## TunS

Gracias Mentayflor, Así que, ¿se puede aclarar el objeto indirecto por añadir "a mí"? 

*Esto es lo que me dio mis diez hijos *a mí**

Estoy un poco confundido.


----------



## inib

Hi Tuns,
The DPD is the Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas. It is a tool almost as marvellous as WR (Word Reference). I recommend it to anyone who wants to know the difference between popular usage and correct usage, as it covers both


----------



## TunS

Hello Inib, thanks for sharing, I'm sure it'll come in handy.


----------



## mentayflor

> Esto es lo que me dio mis diez hijos *a mí*


Esto es lo que me *dieron* mis diez hijos.
Esto es lo que me *dio* mi hijo
*Ellos* me *dieron* esto.
*El *me *dio *esto.
Pinaurum hizo un buen aporte a nuestras dudas. 
Saluditos (y si algo no dejamos en claro puedes seguir preguntando)

Perdòn y con respecto al segundo significado que le dimos agrego:
*Esto* (la cosa que se lo dio) me *los* *dio*


----------



## TunS

mentayflor said:


> Esto es lo que me *dieron* mis diez hijos.
> Esto es lo que me *dio* mi hijo
> *Ellos* me *dieron* esto.
> *El *me *dio *esto.
> Pinaurum hizo un buen aporte a nuestras dudas.
> Saluditos (y si algo no dejamos en claro puedes seguir preguntando)



Gracias por tener paciencia Mentayflor. Pero no es lo que me confunde: ¿cual situación de las dos es la correcta? (<- perdona, muy mal redactado)

1.)Esto (el objecto que cura la esterilidad) es lo que me *dio* (es la razón porque pude crear a) mis diez hijos (sin él no habrían estado nacido).

2.)Esto (el regalo) es lo que me *dieron* mis diez hijos (para mi cumpleaños.)


----------



## Pinairun

TunS said:


> Gracias por tener paciencia Mentayflor. Pero no es lo que me confunde: ¿cuál situación de las dos es la correcta? (<- perdona, muy mal redactado)
> 
> 1.)Esto (el objeto que cura la esterilidad) es lo que me *dio* (es la razón por la que pude procrear a) mis diez hijos (sin él no habrían nacido).
> 
> 2.)Esto (el regalo) es lo que me *dieron* mis diez hijos (para mi cumpleaños.)


 

Lo has hecho muy bien.


----------



## mentayflor

> 1.)Esto (el objecto que cura la esterilidad) es lo que me *dio* (es la razón porque pude crear a) mis diez hijos (sin él no habrían nacidos).


Muy bien: *Esto *(singular) me los *dio* (singular) El sujeto concuerda con el verbo.



> 2.)Esto (el regalo) es lo que me *dieron* mis diez hijos (para mi cumpleaños.)
> __________________


Muy bien porque: *Ellos* (mis diez hijos) me *dieron* esto (el regalo).

El sujeto es el que realiza la acción del verbo.

Creo que ya lo estas aclarando.Saludos


----------



## TunS

Gracias por aclararme y corregirme, Pinairun. 

Gracias otra vez por aclararme Mentayflor, se lo agradesco mucho a usted. Despues de pensar tanto, ¡me duele la cabeza! 

¡Que tengan un día lindo!


----------



## Sköll

TunS said:


> Gracias por aclararme y corregirme, Pinairun.
> 
> Gracias otra vez por aclararme Mentayflor, se lo agradesco mucho a usted. Despues de pensar tanto, ¡me duele la cabeza!
> 
> ¡Que tengan un día lindo!



Not so fast. You may have missed a fine point raised by inib. 

Now translate: It gave me Juan, my son.


----------



## TunS

Aah.. the pressure 

Possibly:

*(El objeto) Me dio a Juan, mi hijo *

or

*(El objeto) Me dio a mi hijo Juan*

or

*Me dio a mi hijo Juan a mi*

I'm back at the beginning again, aren't I?


----------



## mentayflor

Hola Sköll, no se a cual de los tres te referias, pero mi intento de traducción es este:

(Esto) Me lo *dió* Juan, mi *hijo*.
El que se lo dio fué Juan, su hijo.
*Juan *me *dio* esto.
Observese que:
Estas cosas me las *dio Juan*.
En esta frase el verbo no cambia porque el que realiza la accion es Juan (singular)

*Mis hijos* me *dieron* esto.
El verbo es plural para concordar con el sujeto.

¿Era esta la pregunta?, saludos


----------



## Sköll

TunS said:


> Aah.. the pressure
> 
> Possibly:
> 
> *(El objeto) Me dio a Juan, mi hijo *
> 
> or
> 
> *(El objeto) Me dio a mi hijo Juan*
> 
> or
> 
> *Me dio a mi hijo Juan a mi*
> 
> I'm back at the beginning again, aren't I?


My hat is off to you. You need that 'a' before Juan as in your first sentence. I'm not sure what you want to say in the sentence. Me dio mi hijo, Juan; or me dio a mí mi hijo, Juan.


----------



## TunS

Sköll said:


> I'm not sure what you want to say in the sentence. Me dio mi hijo, Juan; or me dio a mí mi hijo, Juan.



I must admit, I thought I was wrong so I just started clutching at straws!

So if if were to change the positin of "a", like in the following:

*Me dio Juan a mi hijo*

What would I get? Would it mean:

*Juan gave me my son/Juan gave my son to me*


----------



## neal41

inib said:


> Hi Tuns,
> The DPD is the Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas. It is a tool almost as marvellous as WR (Word Reference). I recommend it to anyone who wants to know the difference between popular usage and correct usage, as it covers both


 
Far more useful for non-native speakers of Spanish (partly because it is far more comprehensive) is _A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_ by John Butt and Carmen Benjamin.


----------



## Sköll

mentayflor said:


> Hola Sköll, no se a cual de los tres te referias, pero mi intento de traducción es este:
> 
> (Esto) Me lo *dió* Juan, mi *hijo*.



This sentence. I know that in Argentina it is normal to put that LO there, but it is not normal in most other places. Also you need 'a' before Juan since it is a proper name--at least by analogy to the section of the DPD that quoted in post 7.



TunS said:


> *Me dio Juan a mi hijo*
> 
> What would I get? Would it mean:
> 
> *Juan gave me my son/Juan gave my son to me*



Yes, I think so. The only possible interpretation is that Juan is the subject.


----------



## TunS

neal41 said:


> Far more useful for non-native speakers of Spanish (partly because it is far more comprehensive) is _A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_ by John Butt and Carmen Benjamin.



That name rings a bell, I'll have a look out for it. Thanks Neal.


----------



## mentayflor

Hola Sköll perdón que haya sido tan metereta jaja, tendría que haberlo dejado pensar a Tuns primero, por suerte mi mensaje se publicó después.
Con respecto a tu comentario:



> [
> This sentence. I know that in Argentina it is normal to put that LO there, but it is not normal in most other places. Also you need 'a' before Juan since it is a proper name--at least by analogy to the section of the DPD that quoted in post 7.
> /QUOTE]
> Aca  explica el uso de  Lo,  donde me indicaste:http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/ (diccionario prehispanico de dudas de la Real Academia Española)
> También aqui: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/
> En este caso es correcto su uso para todos los hispanoparlantes.
> 
> 
> Con respecto a la segunda consula, la A antes del nombre, veamos la frase original y luego le agregaremos a A como sugieres:
> Me lo dio Juan.
> Me lo dio A Juan.
> ¿Se entiende que es incorrecta?
> Me lo dio Juan (Juan me lo dio)
> Se lo dio a Juan
> 
> Bueno no soy muy buena explicando gramatica, quizas un español lo pueda explicar mucho mejo que yo. Saludos y espero no haberlos confundido más, en vez de aclarar.


----------



## Sköll

Here is what it is says in the link you put:
«La duplicación del complemento directo en otros casos (_Lo vi a Juan; La saludé a María_) es ajena a la norma culta de gran parte del ámbito hispánico, pero es normal en algunas regiones americanas, especialmente en los países del Río de la Plata: _«Al pasar la madre cerca del baño la vio a Mariana tomando comprimidos»_ (Rausch/Bay _Anorexia_ [Arg. 1990]).»

Just to make sure we are talking about the same sentence: Juan is the direct object in the sentence we are trying to translate.


----------



## mentayflor

Hi Skoll I am going to try to translate both
 sentences, may be is easier to explain what I mean:
_Lo vi a Juan; La saludé a María_
_I sow juan_
En este caso lo correcto sería:
_Vi a Juan._
Pero se usa Lo en el español hablado, aunque no este de acuerdo a las normas.
Ayer lo vi a Juan, ¡estaba bárbaro!

Lo mismo para este ejemplo:
_Al pasar la madre cerca del baño la vio a Mariana tomando comprimidos_
_Al pasar la madre cerca del baño, vio a Mariana tomando comprimidos._

En nuentro ejemplo:
Me lo dio Juan.
Donde:
Juan (sujeto) me (objeto indirecto) dio (verbo)un billete (objeto directo)
Juan me (OI) Lo (OD) dio 
Espero sea claro, saludos


----------



## Sköll

mentayflor said:


> En nuentro ejemplo:
> Me lo dio Juan.
> Donde:
> Juan (sujeto) me (objeto indirecto) dio (verbo)un billete (objeto directo)
> Juan me (OI) Lo (OD) dio
> Espero sea claro, saludos



No, in our sentence Juan is the direct object. How do you say that (without considering grammar, I just what to know what sounds natural to you)

Esto (sujeto) me (CI) dio x (CD)

How do you say this when 'x' is Juan?


----------



## mentayflor

Esto me lo dio Juan. This sentence sound fine to me.


----------



## Sköll

Thank you.


----------



## TunS

Muchas gracias a Mentayflor y Sköll por la información adicional.


----------

